# Boyfriend Update



## Squirrel27 (Mar 13, 2006)

I talked to my boyfriend on the phone last night and I have some good news and bad news. The good news is that he's coming back. :w00t: He already bought his airplane ticket. The bad news is that he won't tell me when he's coming. :icon_roll He said it's because he wants to surprise me, but that kind of annoys me because I haven't seen him for almost 2 months and I want to look really good when he comes. Right now I look like crap. I'm wearing an old huge purple sweater, ugly jeans, and no mu, just some old brown lipstick. I know he probably won't come today, since I just talked to him last night, but I'm so afraid he'll see me when I look like crap and he'll wish he stayed in Germany. :icon_conf I guess I'll have to make myself look hot all the time now. Actually, that's what I used to do before he left because he almost never called before coming over. :wacko: I probably shouldn't be so self-conscious all the time, but I just can't help it. :icon_redf


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 13, 2006)

Yeah. Don't Worry. He's Coming Back!! Woo Hoo..that's all that matters!!

Oh, let us know how it goes, Anna .

This sounds like such a good thing!


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks Lina and Elisabeth. :icon_love I'll let you girls know what happens when he comes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 14, 2006)

yayyy now you can be happy again:clap


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 14, 2006)

Yay! I'm glad he's coming back to you!


----------



## SierraWren (Mar 14, 2006)

This is such wonderful news! I'm so happy to hear it. :smilehappyyes:


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm glad he's coming back. The other ladies are right about not worrying so much about how you look, but if it would make you happy, dress yrself up every day. I know sometimes that helps me out of a funk!


----------



## Maja (Mar 14, 2006)

Great news Anna, I'm glad he's coming back! Don't worry about your looks too much.


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 14, 2006)

You said he hasn't seen you in 2 months?

I don't think makeup or clothes are going to be on his mind when he sees you :icon_chee Clothes, maybe, but chances are his only thought on them will be "How quickly can I get that off?"

Yay for you girl!


----------



## Cool Kitten (Mar 14, 2006)

Just remember- you're smart, beautiful and young!!!! He should be lucky to have you.


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 14, 2006)

so did he say he wants to work things out between you two then? and dont worry about looking crap, youre very pretty and if he cant see that when ure not all dressed up then hes not worth having.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 15, 2006)

Yes, he said he loves me and misses me. I think he does want to work things out because he probably wouldn't come back if he didn't.

Thanks everyone. I'll try not to worry about my looks so much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sherice (Mar 17, 2006)

thats great! I am really happy for you!!!!! :laughno:


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 17, 2006)

Just remember that if he doesn't like you when you look like a bum, then he's not worth keeping around!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Plus, what if you get married or live together or something? Are you going to put on mu and sexy clothes each morning before he wakes up and leave them on until after he's asleep?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mod_squad (Mar 17, 2006)

awwww i think it is really sweet that he wants it to be a surprise!


----------



## ewunia2 (Mar 20, 2006)

Good news!!!!!!!!!!! I wish you all the best


----------

